# That "first" scratch...



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

So do you recall when your new bike got that first scratch? Looks like I somehow got a rip in the fork's sticker right where it says "G2" meaning G2 geometry. Just found it the other day. Not too happy about it. Guess you can't keep them from getting scratched.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


> So do you recall when your new bike got that first scratch? Looks like I somehow got a rip in the fork's sticker right where it says "G2" meaning G2 geometry. Just found it the other day. Not too happy about it. Guess you can't keep them from getting scratched.


None of them are easy but the first one hurts the most. Wait a minute is that breaking up is hard to do.


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

It's all down hill from here, sounds like it's time to ride it like you stole it


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Waiting for a day that it isn't raining and for the trails to dry out. Good old Oregon weather.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Try lending your bike to a good friend so his out of town buddy can ride with him... Lots of scratches . My friend would do anything for me though so I felt I had to even knowing this would probably happen since they were riding some pretty Technical trail. I got the bike back and it broke my heart a little... but after talking with his buddy and hearing his story of how awesome it was and how my bike was the nicest he ever rode it was worth the 100-200 in resale I lost. There are far more important things than a scratch free bike in life. 

e-luder: Slowly learning to not care about scratches on my bike.


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

e-luder said:


> Try lending your bike to a good friend so his out of town buddy can ride with him... Lots of scratches .


The last time I let a friend ride a bike of mine, scratches aside, I had a popped spoke and a dented and cracked rim yippy. I guess he was overly used to his DH bike and decided to plow over every square edged rock on the trail. Now, I have a dedicated loaner so my nice bikes don't get too wrecked.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Picture of the scratch.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


> Picture of the scratch.


Oh the "horror" how are you going to show your face at the trailhead now?


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

^^^ Better get a new fork.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I personally try my best to keep my bikes looking as pristine as possible. IMO there is a difference between riding it hard and straight up abusing it. I think a lot of people scratch their bikes from leaning the fork or frame against things instead of the bar end. I've also seen some of my friends banging their bikes up when getting them on/off their rack/trucks.

Scratches are inevitable, and they do hurt but after a while you'll forget about it. I ride my bikes plenty hard without having it look like it was thrown off a cliff.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A scratch on a mountain bike is just proof that you've been using it for its intended purpose.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

I scratched my bike more times than I can count on the very first day of riding. I had no technical abilities whatsoever, so I fell a lot.

Also, I don't give a **** about scratches.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

perttime said:


> A scratch on a mountain bike is just proof that you've been using it for its intended purpose.


Yup. In my opinion mountain bikes are not about being pretty and color coordinated with shiny stuff, they are about plowing through the rough stuff, "boldly going where no man has gone before" and come back alive. Mud and battle scars are all part of the game. I honestly admire a well used, well worn mtb more than a shiny, pretty one that looks brand new.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just one thing about scratches: it is best for your mind if YOU cause the first one, not someone else


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

The first mark sucks but when you get it out of stupidity it's even worse. I got my first scratch because I didn't secure my bikes good enough. The blame stops here...


----------



## OneEyeMan (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm really good at scratching and denting frames.
Recently got a Pivot Mach 5.7.
It made it thru the first few months without a scratch, even with some minor falls.
Then, on one ride, I slid off the side of a babyhead and fell to the right.
Pretty much the entire right side seat stay is scratched up (that anodizing doesn't take much to scratch all the way thru)
Anyway, I fall occasionally; sometimes thru accidents, sometimes because I try stupid things that no one else will.
My bikes show it all and I see it as character, and memories.
Lenny


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I like my used/beat up gear. It shows that you ride a lot.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just leave it at the house, take up knitting.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Meh, when my brought my bike back in for a tuneup after the first month, I already knocked a rim out of true and had plenty of scratches on it. The guys at the shop were happy to see the bike was ridden like it was meant to. A scuffed up sticker isn't even worth the worry.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

The only scratches that bum me out are the ones visible while riding (like on top of the top tube).


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Just leave it the house, take up knitting.


You learn to get over it real quick. My last scratch came from a cross bar in an outdoor pavilion that my eyes never picked up on. Almost broke my fingers.:madman:


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

bumped my rather expensive caad 10 at the freaking apartment door that closes itself, instantly a small dent...


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Kona, If it really bothers you that much get a new sticker kit. Or just remove that particular sticker.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Edit


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

Scratches from riding/wrecking bother me just a little. The ones that really bother the hell out of me are from the bike falling over or getting scratched during transport.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I like my used/beat up gear. It shows that you ride a lot.


Yes, do you want to look like a poser? I do like babied unused bikes and other gear for 50 percent off on craigslist. Silicon Valley can be useful ...


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I like my used/beat up gear. It shows that you ride a lot.


Yeah, I kinda don't give a sh|t about scratches and stuff. My CX and my SS rigid are the most beat up bikes I have - simply because I ride them so much. Scratches, surface rust, cable rubbed off paint, dirt, grease, etc.

I always get a little giggle showing up to big road charities/centuries on my muddy, scratched, steel, CX bike. While many are road-shoe penguin waddling around trying to find a place to set their beloved carbon fiber masturbation machine, I just lay mine on the dirt. 

Every once in awhile I'll clean them, simply for maintenance.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't take the whole sticker off. That would leave that whole side of the fork bare as it's all one huge sticker.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Can we merge this with the Jeep bike thread?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

No thanks.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

As long as the scratch isnt on my stanchions then I couldnt care less. 


PS. Stickers are stupid


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I would rather have stickers then a bland looking fork.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Those g2 and fox stickers were the first thing to go from my GF/trek. They're fugly.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Poser | Define Poser at Dictionary.com


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

OK I'll bite. Why am I a poser?


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Who else but would scratch a sticker on an obviously unridden bike on a table leg and then start a thread about it? Before you start chest thumping about how much you ride, remember you posted your mileage for last year at "about 20 miles" in the fat boys thread.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> OK I'll bite. Why am I a poser?





floydlippencott said:


> Who else but would scratch a sticker on an obviously unridden bike on a table leg and then start a thread about it? Before you start chest thumping about how much you ride, remember you posted your mileage for last year at "about 20 miles" in the fat boys thread.


Pretty sure that's going to leave a mark. :eekster:


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

You could always scratch up the other side and make it a matching set.


Yeah. Every scratch hurts but I then I think about all the fun I had using the bike and I don't worry about it. It's the ones that happen while getting it up the stairs or onto the rack that really hurt. 

Try not to worry about it and enjoy your bike. The more you obsess over it, the worse you'll feel.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

floydlippencott said:


> Who else but would scratch a sticker on an obviously unridden bike on a table leg and then start a thread about it? Before you start chest thumping about how much you ride, remember you posted your mileage for last year at "about 20 miles" in the fat boys thread.


It happened after I rode the bike. I know because I did a pre-ride inspection then noticed it after the ride. I've ridden the bike many times since I've bought it. I ride as often as time, health, and the weather allows. Last year I didn't have a bike for most of the year so that explains my low ridding mileage.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate scratches, but they happen. Most of mine
are on the pedales and cranks form hitting rocks.
They all suck, but the only way not to get them is
to never ride. I chose to ride and do the best I can
not to screw up my bike. The wrost one I ever had 
was when I was cleaning my bike and I knocked
it over.Thats what I get for cleaning my bike.

Best, John


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

I got my bike used, I really don't care about scratches that much on my mountain bike. My road bike has got to be beautiful and pristine though!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> It happened after I rode the bike. I know because I did a pre-ride inspection then noticed it after the ride. I've ridden the bike many times since I've bought it. I ride as often as time, health, and the weather allows. Last year I didn't have a bike for most of the year so that explains my low ridding mileage.


Good for you for riding and pre ride inspecting

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ibisbiker9 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Darn bike racks*

That's how I got mine


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Icey101 said:


> Scratches from riding/wrecking bother me just a little. The ones that really bother the hell out of me are from the bike falling over or getting scratched during transport.


I agree. My first scratches came when my bike slid down a stucco wall as I was preparing for its virgin ride. Scuffed the head tube pretty bad and man was I pissed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^^^^^


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

How about pits under the bottom tube? I had a crappy 1998 Schwinn Mesa hard tail, ugly chocolate or burgundy and white frame. RockShox Jett fork and LX V brakes, IRC Mythos, if you were riding then, you seen them.... Well I ridden the hell outta that bike and it still looked pretty nice so I decided to sell it 2 yrs later in the local Recycler Paper.. Flipped it over during cleaning and the bottom tube looked like someone aimed a sandblaster at it. I mean it looked like sh*t. So Kona don't worry about some silly sticker scratch.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not too worried about it as I know scratches happen. It just annoys me at that "thoughts at the back of the mind" level.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

At least it will make you care less about the next one. 

I scratched my Reba XX while doing maintenance before first installing it. I cursed myself out and was down for about 5 mins. Now I couldnt give a **** what the paint looks like. As long as it functions properly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CCMTB said:


> I agree. My first scratches came when my bike slid down a stucco wall as I was preparing for its virgin ride. Scuffed the head tube pretty bad and man was I pissed.


YEP! t amazes me how many times I've had a yard sale usually over the bars through some hellashish rock gardens. And you get up dust off and check out the bike. First thought is "this is gone a be ugly" . Only to find a nick or two and most the times nothing. Yet you can be doing something with it at home like John said washing it and BLAMMO. My two biggest scratches happened while "not" riding. Once I stopped for a lunch break and sat on a stone wall. Some local San Diego people may know the wall. Its at the Penny Pines parking lot. At the top of Noble Canyon. Anyway I leaned the bike up against the big oak tree. The tree is on the top side of the wall. People sit on the wall and dangle their feet to the parking lot below. Its a 4' stone wall. The bike fell towards the parking lot smashed against the wall then fell 4' down to the lot. All this while I watched from 20' away with a PB&J sandwich stuffed in my mouth. Got a good couple gashes on the seat tower where it made contact with the wall. And my ODI grip plug broke. Man was I pissed at myself. I had a nice audience of about 20 riders and hikers strew about. Ahh dude that sucks. Yep sure does. Back to my PB&J. The other time was when I dropped it off at a bike shop for a tune up. They freaking dented the downtube. A 5K bike long story short they paid me damages with an XTR crankset.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lifanus said:


> bumped my rather expensive caad 10 at the freaking apartment door that closes itself, instantly a small dent...


You mean the big steal heavy ones that automatically shut so hard it could crush your scull. That kind of door?


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't give a crap about the pristine appearance of my bikes, especially a mountain bike. When I'm riding, I'm not looking at it and neither is anyone else. If they are? I don't care what they think. I ride for the fun of riding, I guess I'm not a bike guy in that way. It's just a tool to do something I like doing.

I have about 2,000,000 more important things to concern myself with.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll admit I hate scratches on my bike. It's because i know I'll eventually sell it for something better and I want it to look like it was babied.:thumbsup: But honestly, I'm much more anal about keeping it tuned up and ready to ride. I'd rather ride any ugly bike that works great than a pretty one that breaks down on me.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

perttime said:


> Just one thing about scratches: it is best for your mind if YOU cause the first one, not someone else


To me, it's all this^^^ 
My new frame was chipped by the jr LBS shop rat, while installing a P90 B/B, and nothing was mentioned - until I saw it first. The register jockey then says "Well now, it's already got the first scratch". No apology & full charge for labor, gee thanks. 

If they'd explained he hadn't installed one before, and that the tool slipped, I'd be bummed, but would understand. 
Their lack of ownership, and the stupid comment created a total lack of trust, and my $$ to go elsewhere. 
IMO The owner should _always_ get to make that first battle scar!


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

perttime said:


> A scratch on a mountain bike is just proof that you've been using it for its intended purpose.


Agreed. There are far too many bikes around that are for show only.

After all which of these two look cooler :thumbsup:


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

TaupoRider said:


> Agreed. There are far too many bikes around that are for show only.
> 
> After all which of these two look cooler :thumbsup:


The 2nd one.


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

It doesn't even have mud tires...

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TaupoRider said:


> It doesn't even have mud tires...
> 
> Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


Are you still in that Jeep frame of mind Go here...
Lone Star Jeep Club


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

only noticed yesterday all the scratches that have appeared on mine, at first I was annoyed,
but as I knelt there drying here off I figured, well at least she it getting used as planned, and Im not to fussed on the colour anyway


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hate scratches. But when there is enough of them I get over it. My 2 week old cannondale has 3 or 4 good ones from rocks (learning to clip in). Just found a chunck out of my brake lever. I even put clear vinyl stickers on the downtube and all the spots the cables run. I like to keep resale value high. Already paid off on my last sell since i only lost 100 bucks on a year old bike.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I dont mind a cosmetic scratch from normal wear and tear. I did mind the inferior paint job the trek 7000 back in 1999 came with. Just riding down a trail the paint would peel off from just rock strikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> I dont mind a cosmetic scratch from normal wear and tear. I did mind the inferior paint job the trek 7000 back in 1999 came with. Just riding down a trail the paint would peel off from just rock strikes.


Two surfaces meet with any movement involved, one has to give. The weaker one loses. Rock meet paint, rock wins. Inferior paint job I question that. Just saying...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Two surfaces meet with any movement involved, one has to give. The weaker one loses. Rock meet paint, rock wins. Inferior paint job I question that. Just saying...


Nope--- it was an inferior--probably defective-- paint job. No other bike has had huge chunks of paint flake off at BLORA.

OR maybe you could be right for that day and age---don't see too many mountain bikes made these days with glossy paint jobs.

So I will say inappropriate paint job for the bike---still makes it a defective product IMO.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

roadie scum said:


> Can we merge this with the Jeep bike thread?


No, probably belongs on the "do you match your helmet and panties" thread.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Kona0197 said:


> Picture of the scratch.


You're kidding, right?

:madman:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Nope--- it was an inferior--probably defective-- paint job. No other bike has had huge chunks of paint flake off at BLORA.
> 
> OR maybe you could be right for that day and age---don't see too many mountain bikes made these days with glossy paint jobs.
> 
> So I will say inappropriate paint job for the bike---still makes it a defective product IMO.


Oh! You didn't mention huge chunky "flakes" ccoming off. So if that was the case yes bad prepping before paint = bad paint job. Sorry!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

Count me in the *"I'd be ashamed if my bike didn't have a LOT of scratches"* camp. I abuse my bikes completely. I break them down constantly to repair, re-lube, sand, file and fix. If I get two rides in a row without having to fix something, I consider it a blessing. One of my favorite parts of life is alone in the garage with bikes parts everywhere fixing something. I buy the highest quality parts available, regardless of price. I then use them to destruction. That may take a year, it may take 16 years in the case of my Avid Ultimate 1995 brake levers on my current ride. (I'm running 2011 XTR 985 races as the front brake)

Stickers? I pull them off anyway. Paint? I usually sand down to bare aluminum and leave it that way. Really don't understand getting worked up about a scratch, even on new equipment. My reaction would be- what took so long?


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Threads like this make baby Jesus cry. I don't know of a properly-ridden mountain bike that doesn't have scratches.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> :madman:


No FP that's the scary part read the thread he's serious. BTW where have you been? I thought the other day hmm something has been different on these forums lately. Then it dawned on me FP hasn't been posting. I was just getting together a search party when bam I see this post.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

moldau94 said:


> No, probably belongs on the "do you match your helmet and panties" thread.


And the OP doesn't even know how it happened, maybe he hit it with his high heel getting off the bike


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> And the OP doesn't even know how it happened, maybe he hit it with his high heel getting off the bike


Damned high heel got caught in his skirt.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

My first scratch wasn't a scratch really. Rock hit the downtube and chipped it. First ride and didn't know about it until wiping down the frame and checking the pivot bolts did I notice. I was upset but now I don't really care about scratches or scuffs.
I remember when I babied my bike. Now it is a little bit covered in dried mud. Scratches on the fork, chainstays, wheels have knicks, it is a part of riding your bike properly.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> You're kidding, right?


No I wasn't. Thanks anyhow. 



> And the OP doesn't even know how it happened, maybe he hit it with his high heel getting off the bike


So you are saying you know how every scratch occurred on your bike? And no, I didn't hit the fork with my heel.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

the first blemish sometimes is annoying, but time to move on. as others have said, when you're out on the trail, you'll get plenty of natural blemishes- as long as their just cosmetic, nothing to worry about. 

the most important thing is to have fun on your new bike. enjoy!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> *As long as the scratch isnt on my stanchions then I couldnt care less. *
> 
> PS. Stickers are stupid


This x 100

And I would have this framed.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Why frame that picture?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> Why frame that picture?


So you could remember the good old days.

Before the scratch.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Eric Z said:


> the first blemish sometimes is annoying, but time to move on. as others have said, when you're out on the trail, you'll get plenty of natural blemishes- as long as their just cosmetic, nothing to worry about.
> 
> the most important thing is to have fun on your new bike. enjoy!


A blemish! Are you kidding did you see the size of that thing? It was more like a nick....By the way hows Nick doing over in the Jeep thread?


----------



## Max Q (May 24, 2011)

Fortunately, my bike came with scratches. Not only was I not concerned with scratches but I was able to ride that scratched up mess around the trails like they had all been done by me.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

you'll get all kinds of scratches here (taken from the all mountain 
forum)

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/bike-aineering-777550.html


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

It's hard to believe some people actually get worked up over scratches on your " MOUNTAIN BIKE"


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you still in that Jeep frame of mind Go here...
> Lone Star Jeep Club


Nope. It was only used as an example. I don't even like them much at all.

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


----------



## AaronK (Dec 21, 2006)

I had just gotten my new niner rip 9 built and took it to a local 'easy' single track. I was enjoying the ride and came up on an easy hard right onto a small bridge over a little creek with no hand rails. my eyes were looking down at the creek and the bike followed. I scratched the r off the side of the bike. Less than 5 minutes on my brand new bike and it became a nine rip 9......sigh.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

It's pretty simple, really. If you're that horrified over scratches on your new bike, go to the nearest toy store and pick up model paint that is close to the paint scheme of your bike. Get a small brush, too, along with some thinner.

Paint the scratches. No one will know. Except that you posted this lame-o thread.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's a waste of time. Ride your bike like its intended and you won't even see scratches.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That's a waste of time. Ride your bike like its intended and you won't even see scratches.


Thats right the faster you ride the more blurry they get.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

I don't mind scratches or dents from the trail, but it bums me out to drop the bike washing it ect.
It's like, it wasn't earned.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> It's pretty simple, really. If you're that horrified over scratches on your new bike, go to the nearest toy store and pick up model paint that is close to the paint scheme of your bike. Get a small brush, too, along with some thinner.
> 
> Paint the scratches. No one will know. Except that you posted this lame-o thread.


Been mixing colors for decades, with this very same kit to prevent rust on steel frames. So far so good.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> It's pretty simple, really. If you're that horrified over scratches on your new bike, go to the nearest toy store and pick up model paint that is close to the paint scheme of your bike. Get a small brush, too, along with some thinner.
> 
> Paint the scratches. No one will know. Except that you posted this lame-o thread.


This is why black is such an awesome color.

I have a thing for camo, too.

I did drop a brand new fork in between two big stone slabs once and defaced both sides at the same time. :cryin:
Then I found some black paint. 

-F


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

First ride out, just riding down the street in the neighborhood i fell victim to chain suck and scarred the hell out of the bottom bracket.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

*True Story*

Hey Kona 0197:

I installed a new fork on one of my bikes and recklessly pulled off my stem
by using a rubber mallet to pop it off and it flew up in the air, bounced off
my hand and landed on the top tube and made a chip. :madman:

I'd post a pic but the tears from my eyes hazed up the top tube so you can't see it very well.

Not joking, but if I were a roadie, neighbors 3 blocks away would have heard my shriek.
Instead I just medium-voiced out a "oh Sh*t" like most mtbr's.

Do you still have that bike? Cheers.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

:yikes:


----------



## itstreky (Apr 6, 2011)

i busted the lock out switch loading my bike in the trunk ...the mfg sent me a new one for free..busted spoke mauled up my frame...


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

I got my first scratch no more than 10 minutes after being on my new bike. Not enough air in the fork caused me to bottom out and fly over the handle bars, or that's what I tell myself! Meh, I figure it's the first of a few more.


----------

